# Spanokopotatoes



## Cerise (Jun 11, 2012)

Based on the Greek dish, spanokopita.

*Spanokopotatoes*

4 large baking potatoes
1 small onion -- minced
1/2 box frozen spinach -- chopped
1 c feta cheese crumbled
salt and pepper to taste
Sour Cream
Garnish - sliced olives

Bake potatoes. Allow to cool & cut in half. 

Scoop out the inside of the potatoes & place in a mixing bowl.  Set shells aside.

Add remaining ingredients to potatoes in bowl. Mix to combine. 

Place filling back in potato shells. Bake potatoes @ 350 for 15-20 minutes, or until top of filling is lightly browned and heated through. 

Top with sour cream and garnish with sliced olives.

View attachment 13883


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

This looks yummy, Cerise!  Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice!   

This could be a great cocktail item if it was done with small red skin potatoes!


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 11, 2012)

Great idea. I will definitely try them.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great! I'm going to try this.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm thinking Swiss Chard...there are an abundance of Swiss Chard plants in the garden--the "girls" got in and scattered the seeds, we replanted, and now have an abundance of chard...the potato plants are blooming...should have potatoes before too long...


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

I love the idea of the spinach. One of my favorite veggies. Great recipe.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for your interest/replies.

Re the onion, use 1/4 - 1/2 small onion - depends on your taste.

I'm a big fan of spinach, but feel free to change the recipe out (use amounts and ingredients of choice), & make it your own. Add cooked crumbled bacon, if you like.  If it inspires you, or gets your cooking mojo working, that's what matters.   As long as you don't call it twice baked (retro) taters.   Have fun with it.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 14, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Very nice!
> 
> This could be a great cocktail item if it was done with small red skin potatoes!


 
Thank you, Aunt Bea.  Used to make artichoke-stuffed red potato appetizers topped with caviar & sour cream.  Will do the spinach next time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2012)

I love this variation on twice-baked taters (which are one of my all-time faves!)!!  Retro is in now!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Thanks guys for your interest/replies.
> 
> Re the onion, use 1/4 - 1/2 small onion - depends on your taste.
> 
> I'm a big fan of spinach, but feel free to change the recipe out (use amounts and ingredients of choice), & make it your own. Add cooked crumbled bacon, if you like.  If it inspires you, or gets your cooking mojo working, that's what matters.   As long as you don't call it twice baked (retro) taters.   Have fun with it.


This is  a great Idea for an appy..I'd use the big potatoes then cut into bite sized pieces and put on a pretty platter Yummers thanks for sharing with us.
kades


----------

